# 4th international feurich competition for piano, voice and chamber music vienna 2019



## Feurich

Dear lovers of classical music,

On May the 15th the deadline for application for the first round of the
4TH INTERNATIONAL FEURICH COMPETITION in VIENNA
will expire. Take a look at this unagitated but very professional and therefore exciting event.

best regards,
Alexander


----------

